# Wallet product photography, how to balance the product?



## startingseller (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello,

Earlier I posted and asked around to make a lightbox and buy a camera to do it myself.

I've decided that I want to go to a professional product photographer. my only problem is that I am not prepared on how to pose the products.
Leather bags won't be a problem, but I have my thoughts about taking pictures of a leather wallet.

This is what I want:
Wilson Lzip BifoldML3466 | ®

The first pic, is just the basic closed one but how can I balance or keep the wallet 'up' in a nice way?
The second pic is when the wallet is fold open, how could I do that? 

I don't think that the wallets can stand alone in such a way.


Any tips are welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Designer (Feb 24, 2014)

First pic there is something behind the wallet.

Second pic the wallet will stand just as is shown.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 24, 2014)

This is why any good product photographer will have a stack of clips, clamps, blue-tac, as well as blocks against which the product may be leaned.  Alternatively lay the wallet flat and shoot from above.  The little bit of shadow can easily be added in post.


----------



## startingseller (Mar 9, 2014)

sorry that I respond after such a long time, forgot about this post.

anyone has an idea how I could get the same picture for every product? angle and distance from the product.
I guess a tripod is needed, but would I need to make some sort of mount for the wallet?

I would like to have a very clean result, so the wallet looks very flat when folded open.
I don't believe the wallets are photographed from above, laid flat.

The man asks an hour rate , so I want to be a bit ready when I will go.


----------



## startingseller (Mar 9, 2014)

oh, and I can't afford to wreck every single product, will cost me way to much.
any ideas on how to put it on the exact same spot and angle every time?

Thanks a lot

I really appreciate all the help I get here!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 9, 2014)

Put the camera on a tripod, and head down to your local plastics fabrication store; they'll have all sorts of neat little clear acrylic frames and holders that will work well.  If any is visible in the shot, cloning it out in post will be easy.


----------



## startingseller (Mar 9, 2014)

hmm that might work, will head to the diy store soon.

just saw on his (the photographer) website that he clearly says that any product that can't stand by itself should be taken care of by me. 

how about using a magnet inside the wallet and have a brick (something heavy) behind it with a metal strip?

I don't have any experience with this, and I don't want to waste my money and be dissapointed with the result.


----------



## startingseller (Mar 9, 2014)

oh and cloning the visible stuff out won't work (easily).

it's leather, so it will have a certain texture, not every product will have the exact same texture.

I think a metal piece with a large magnet will do the job, let me know what you think.

Thanks again


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 9, 2014)

tirediron said:


> This is why any good product photographer will have a stack of clips, clamps, blue-tac, as well as blocks against which the product may be leaned.  Alternatively lay the wallet flat and shoot from above.  The little bit of shadow can easily be added in post.



This. You can also use whatever you have available. I've used lenses, made little cardboard stands, wood, some of the kid's blocks, and even a little tiny clear plastic easel. Or, if you can do it, you could lay it flat and get the shot from above. This is a bit more challenging than it might seem, without the right equipment, but it is possible. Tilt/pan tripod heads don't tend to be overly friendly to this idea, but I've managed with my ball head.


----------

